# Python swallowed tongs when fed a rat



## RoryBreaker (May 14, 2015)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-05-14/python-winston-swallowed-tongs-when-fed-rat/6467904


----------



## Grogshla (May 14, 2015)

I saw this a few days ago. It is crazy! Shows the strength and determination of a hungry snake


----------



## princessparrot (May 16, 2015)

Wow, sure shows how much womas love their food. I know my little girl nearly swallowed a plastic bag cos she saw the rat inside and struck right away. I managed to uncoil her a get it back off her though so she decided to try to eat me instead. Ended up with a half swallowed finger and numb, purple hand lol. I like to make sure it's out of the bag before she sees it now

- - - Updated - - -

Actually that's probably why she doesn't like me watching her feed anymore-she's worried I'll take her dinner again


----------

